# Dutch's Chocolate Fudge Pecan Pie



## Dutch

Chocolate Fudge Pecan Pie




1/4 lb. butter (1 stick)
1 cup Sugar
1/4 cup Flour
2 Tablespoons Cocoa

1/2 cup Buttermilk
1 Egg
1 teaspoon Vanilla
1 cup chopped Pecans



On the stove top melt butter. In a medium mixing bowl, mix together sugar, flour and cocoa. Add mixture to melted butter with a whisk until itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s dissolved into the butter.

In a small mixing bowl, stir together the buttermilk, egg and vanilla. Add to melted butter mixture. Pour into prepared pie crust. Sprinkle with 1 cup chopped pecans. 

Bake in 350 degree oven for 50 minutes.

This is very rich-so enjoy with moderation!!


----------



## tonto1117

Dutch, big (((hug))) and a kiss on the cheek from me!! Thank You, I am an admitted chocaholic, this is much apriciated and willl make it it this weekend.


----------



## pigcicles

ohhh here it is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , Thanks Dutch, I'll suggest this one to the wife since she is a better desert builder than I am

Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch

Ah, shucks!!


----------



## bubbly top bbq

Dutch,

That looks like a winner! My wife loves pecan pie and any kind of chocolate. It might just be what I am looking for as a 'sorry I am so clumsy' token. I dropped the lid off her cast iron chicken pan on the tile floor couple of nights ago and broke an 'ear' off.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 She said she wasn't mad, but she wasn't happy..... Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Dutch

Robert, I know all about cast iron and hard surfaces. I used to run a couple of different Dutch Oven competitions and it seemed like every competition someone was dropping a DO lid on the concrete and leaving 'smilelys' in the lid flange. One gal dropped two lids in the same cook-off, it got her got all flustercated so she packed up her gear and went home. Her recipes were really good (took 'em home and tried them). I think if she would'a cowgirled up and carried on, she would have taken 1st place.

One word about the pie-it is really rich. I wanted to call it "Slow Death by Chocolate" but Mrs. D didn't think that sounded to appetizing.


----------



## vulcan75001

Thanks Dutch...sounds great...you didn't really specify....but I can see this going with a graham cracker crust...very easily..just to add to the richness...


----------



## dgross

Boy oh boy, if I hadn't used the last of my pecans in a smoked turkey salad earlier this week I would be all over this tonight!! It would have been the perfect desert after our baby back ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Yummmmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Oh well, I guess its back to pantry scrounging untill I get some more pecans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Daun


----------



## Dutch

Richard, you could use a graham cracker crust. We pretty much use a regular pie crust dough. If you REALLY want to kick it up some more and go chocolate all out, you could use the chocolate cookie pie crust made out of crushed chocolate cookies.


----------



## irontide

This is some good stuff.  I bought a 1/2 a cup of pecans by mistake and substituted the rest of the pecans with a 1/2 cup walnuts.  I liked it so much my mess up will stay in the recipe.  It also is pretty easy to make.


----------



## smokewatcher

There is a commercial ice cream called "death by chocolate" that I haven't seen since I moved here in the southwest.  It is some damn good ice cream.  If you can find it...get it!


----------



## meowey

Thanks for the chocolate fix!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## rip

Man O man, I'm doin that one today. I'm already doin the beans again to go with a butt I smoked yesterday, Dutch you da man!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Q-view to come.


----------



## rip

Well I went to the store got what I needed came home mixed it up and put it in the oven. Man that thing smells good!


----------



## deejaydebi

Gee I never saw this post either! I can't believe how many great threads get buried and we neve see them! 

Thanks Dutch looks like anonther winner!

Thanks RIP for bumping it up where I could find it!


----------



## mavadakin

WOW EXCELLENT RECIPE FOR YOU SWEET EATERS.. I WORK FOR SARA LEE PIES..WE HAVE A PIE CALLED   (NUTS ABOUT FUDGE)..THE ONLY DIFFRENCE IS WE MAKE A CHOCHOLAT  PIE DOUGH..EXCELENT RECIPE DUTCH..BRAVO


----------



## gooose53

Dutch, I'm going to add this to the cookbook!  It looks like a real winner to me....plus I love anything with pecans in it (well almost anything)


----------



## rockyb

I believe that ice cream is produced by Turkey Hill, which is an East Coast kind of company.

Maybe Breyers also makes it.


----------



## rockyb

I, too, have added this to my recipes on my computer. I really want to try this one. I love chocolate. Maybe I will make it next week for our friends who are coming for a _very late_ Thanksgiving dinner. (They have been on the road.....trucking.)


----------



## rip

That is one good pie. I'll have to make another soon.


----------



## low&slow

Chocolate fudge pecan pie!! Gawd that sounds deeeeelicious. Thanks for the recipe Dutch. Its now on the to-do list.


----------



## deejaydebi

Wonder how this would work with an oreo cookie crust?


----------



## djohn312

Dutch just wanted to say I tried the pie tonight and WOW it is on the list as a keeper.


----------



## bassman

OK, I just printed out the recipe.  Just one question:  It's not fattening is it?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










                   Keith


----------



## thebarbequeen

Do you prebake the crust at all?   I'm making this Friday for pie dinner!


----------



## rbranstner

Sounds pretty good. I'm not much of a sweets person. I would rather have more meat. haha My in-laws think I am crazy.


----------



## Dutch

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Do you prebake the crust at all?   I'm making this Friday for pie dinner!


Nope- Just mix up the ingredients and pour it into the shell.  For variation, you can use a graham cracker crumb crust or a chocolate cookie crumb.


----------



## squirrel

Sounds yummy Dutch! Take pics TBQ!


----------

